# PIP with 211



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there a way to get pip with the 211 if your TV has pip?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

You'd need 2 x 211/411s and it is normally only available on the RF inputs, not component inputs, but check your TV manual.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Henry63 said:


> Is there a way to get pip with the 211 if your TV has pip?


On my Sony, PIP works with two different input sources. I haven't tried this with the 211, but with the 811 I could see the component and DVI side by side (same channel, of course).


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

With my Toshiba, I can use the PIP with coax and component/hdmi. Cannot use component and hdmi together.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

bulldog200024 said:


> With my Toshiba, I can use the PIP with coax and component/hdmi. Cannot use component and hdmi together.


Thanks to all of you


----------

